# 1937-8  Dayton project



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2014)

This is my project. I can just imagine the frame to be a streamline or something exotic. Alas it will be a imagination for now... however you can imagine what the frame would be and see its glory in color.. One day


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 15, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> This is my project. I can just imagine the frame to be a streamline or something exotic. Alas it will be a imagination for now... however you can imagine what the frame would be and see its glory in color.. One day




Looking good!.. Really dig the color


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Have Scott weld you up an SS frame and your in business! Its hard to tell from the pics but is the tank the early one that has the metal straps for the 'feet' in front or are they integral to the tank (late version). Also what does the seat look like from the back? Does it have the horizontal transverse flat spring ('37) or wire going across? V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll wait.. Yes it has the detachable brackets. Seat has wire springs. See pics.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 16, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Have Scott weld you up an SS frame and your in business! Its hard to tell from the pics but is the tank the early one that has the metal straps for the 'feet' in front or are they integral to the tank (late version). Also what does the seat look like from the back? Does it have the horizontal transverse flat spring ('37) or wire going across? V/r Shawn




Shawn, What year is the seat he has with the wire going across? Fantastic seat by the way.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks it's cool..I was told a 38.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Nice*

This bike is going to look great!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey it works... Looks like a start.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2014)

volksboy57 said:


> This bike is going to look great!
> View attachment 137824




Deluxe pedals and all eh? Oh man u suck!


----------



## mike j (Feb 17, 2014)

volksboy57 said:


> This bike is going to look great!
> View attachment 137824




 This looks like Tin Machine's alter ego.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2014)

volksboy57 said:


> This bike is going to look great!
> View attachment 137824




Really looks like a Dave Marko special


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 4, 2021)

Mark.... The pictures disappeared.... What did this one look like?


----------

